# Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie



## gerwinator (29. November 2006)

moin,

ich hab seit gut 5 jahren ein portables humminbird, das durch zwei dicke 6V blockbatterien seinen saft bekommt.

vor 3 jahren ungefähr hab ich mal gesehen das einer sich für ein ähnliches echolot ne autobatterie - bakannterweise 12V -  genommen hat...

und da ich kaum noch auf dem see bin für den ich mir das gekauft habe wollte ich mir das nun bellyboatgerecht machen, allerdings nich mit 2 so schweren blockbatterien...

so, und nu meine frage 
kann ich einfach 10 normale AA Akkus á 1,2V hintereinander schalten und die dann an das echolot anschileßen?
oder macht das denn *peng* wenn man da so mit den batterien rumspielt? und können die überhaupt das echolot mehrere stunden mit strom versorgen?

also nach meinen denken müsste ich so aber einen deutlichen gewichts- und platzvorteil haben. oder is das blödsinn? 
würd mich ma über eure meinung freuen |wavey: 

gruß
jascha


----------



## Pilkman (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*

Moin, moin!

Es gibt stinknormale 12-Volt-Blei-Gel-Akkus mit ca. 7,2 AH, die für Deinen Zweck perfekt wären.


----------



## Pilkman (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*

Guckst Du... 

http://cgi.ebay.de/12V-7-2Ah-Panaso...4QQihZ002QQcategoryZ65503QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## friggler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*

Ja, kannst Du ABER...

Grundsätzlich kannst Du mehrere GLEICHE!! Batterien in Reihe schalten, und erhältst dadurch die gewünschte Spannung.
Kennst Du diese kleinen 12V Batterien (etwas kleiner als eine AAA)?
Wenn Du die aufmachst findest Du 10 kleine Minizellen AGxx die in Reihe geschaltet sind.
Wenn Du Minizellen brauchst ist das gleichzeitig ein Tip da günstig ranzukommen ;-)

Diese Batterie hätte zwar die passende Spannung könnte den erforderlichen Strom nicht, oder nur ganz kurz liefern.

Das gleiche Problem haben die AA Akkus in etwa...
Die Kapazität dürfte gering sein. Welche mit grösserer Kap. bekommst Du z.B. im Modellbau. Auch als fertige "Powerpack" mit 12V das sind  auch nur 10 Akkus in Plastik eingeschweisst.

Achte auf die Kapazität angegeben in AH (Ampere*Std) der Batterien.
Wenn Du weisst wieviel Strom(A) dein Gerät zieht kannst Du errechnen wie lange es dauert bis die Batterien leer sind.
Kennst Du die Grösse des Strom nicht hast aber die Wattangabe kannst Du das ausrechnen.
P=U*I 
(Leistung(W)= Spannung(V) * Strom(A)

Alternativ zu den Powerpacks aus dem Modellbau kann man gut die Akkus aus einem 12v Akkuschrauber nehmen, die haben meist deutlich mehr Kap. und einige Bauformen lassen sich sogar bestens in der Brusttasche mitnehmen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Pilkman (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*



friggler schrieb:


> ... diese Batterie hätte zwar die passende Spannung könnte den erforderlichen Strom ... nur ganz kurz liefern. ... das gleiche Problem haben die AA Akkus in etwa...
> Die Kapazität dürfte gering sein.  ...



Hi,

das kann ich bestätigen, weil ich das FishEasy 240, was ich mal hatte, mit 8x1,5 Volt AA-Batterien betreiben konnte. Der Portable-Koffer hatte da ein entsprechendes Fach für.

Von der Betriebsdauer her konnte man das aber leider absolut nicht mit einem hochwertigen Blei-Gel-Akku als Energieversorgung vergleichen, obwohl rein rechnerisch noch mehr Strom zur Verfügung gestanden hat...

... 8 x 2.300 mAH entsprechen theoretisch 18,4 Amperestunden. Wie gesagt, trotzdem war nach einem langen Angeltag meistens Ruhe, da die Akkus leer gelutscht waren. Ich glaube, daß das FishEasy240 ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung irgendwas bei 0,3 Ampere pro Stunde gezogen hat, also nicht sonderlich viel. Trotzdem wurde die rechnerisch mögliche Betriebszeit mit normalen Batterien bei weitem nicht erreicht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*

Hol Dir ne kleine Moped Battarie- die sind mittlerweile recht Preisgünstig zu erstehen.


----------



## gerwinator (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*

moin moin,
danke schon mal für die antworten!

@pilkman:also ich hab mir die blei-gel-akkus ma angeguckt, von gewicht und größe  mach ich da keinen gewinn (naja gut, vlt paar cm, aber 2,5 kg...|uhoh:  ) gegenüber den 6v blocks, und das wollte ich ja eigentlich 

@friggler: sau geile idee mit den akkuschrauber akkus!!  

@dorschbremse: ich weiß nich wie schwer so ne mopedbatterie is, aber ich stell mir das ding nich viel kleiner vor als ne autobatterie, und das wäre dann wieder ungeeignet


also ich hab mir das schon gedacht das die "kleinen" batterien nich die kapazität haben das gerät mehrere stunden zu betreiben und deswegen bin ich von der idee von den eingeschweißten akkupacks auch schon wieder ab

aber ich hatte eben mal den akku von meinem akkuschrauber in der hand und mal abgesehen das das ding tierisch leicht is haben die dinger ja auch ne ganz gute kapazität...|bla: 

aber da wirds ja sicherlich extreme qualitätsunterschiede geben, kennt da einer ne zuverlässige marke/nicht-marke?
und wo liegt denn da so der preisbereich für hochwertige akkus? die günstigen für 10 euro von hagebau sind sicherlich gut um mal nen schrank zusammenzuschrauben aber einem belly-angler sind die bestimmt nich gewachsen  oder...|kopfkrat 

also ich glaub, ich geh am wochenende mal shoppen im baumarkt 

aber wenn noch einer ideen hat immer her damit :m 

jascha


----------



## HD4ever (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*

kenne auch so einige die haben ne Mopedbatterie aufm Belly im Einsatz ... so groß sind die nicht und haben genug Power für'n paar Tage Loterei ... denke das müßte auch die preisgünstigste Alternative sein und auch ohne Basteleien ....


----------



## friggler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*

@ Pilkman
Der Strom der fliesst, fliesst durch jede Batterie bei einer Reihenschaltung ;-)
Du erhöhst dadurch die Spannung. 
Wenn Du die Paralell schaltest könntgest Du so rechnen, aber dann hättest Du nur 1,5 (1,2)V weil sich dann die Ströme auf die beteiligten Batterien aufteilen..

@ gerwinator
Ich würde evt. ein ganz billiges 12/14,4/18V Teil kaufen. Werden doch immer wieder für 9,90€ welche tw. mit 2.Akku angeboten. Die Hummingbirds haben glaube Ich 11-18V Versorgung (meins jedenfalls). Ich komm damit ca. 6 Std aus. Wenn Du den Griff auseinander schraubst (oder gleich den ganzen Griff nehmen) kannst Du die Buchse für dein FF verwenden. Dann kannst Du da einfach die zugehörigen Akkus einstecken ;-)
Ist denke Ich einfacher als Kabel an die Akkus löten oä...
Weiterer Vorteil ist dass Du die Akkus dann wie im Schrauber einfach auswechseln kannst und meist ist ja sogar der Wechselakku dabei.

Den restlichen Körper mit Bohrfutter kannst Du ja als Antrieb für ein Kickboard nehmen oder eine Automatische Spaghettigabel bauen oder für eine Schnurspulstation verwenden und mit deinen Blockbatterien speisen (Nicht ganz ernst gemein ;-))

Ansonsten haben die Markengeräte (z.B. Makita, Metabo, Bosch usw.)schon recht gute Akkus drin, aber die kosten dann als Orginale auch deutlich mehr...

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Pilkman (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*



friggler schrieb:


> @ Pilkman
> Der Strom der fliesst, fliesst durch jede Batterie bei einer Reihenschaltung ;-)
> Du erhöhst dadurch die Spannung.
> Wenn Du die Paralell schaltest könntgest Du so rechnen, aber dann hättest Du nur 1,5 (1,2)V weil sich dann die Ströme auf die beteiligten Batterien aufteilen.. ...



Richtig, mein gedanklicher Fehler! #t THX für die Korrektur... #6

Reihe erhöht Spannung, Parallel erhöht den Strom, das war mir hier entfallen...


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*

So, hab se jetzt mal gewogen! 

2,2 Kilo Varta - eingekapselt- Wartungsfrei!


----------



## AndreL (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*

Hi,
hab ich bei meinen Garmin Fishfinder C250 als Reserve, falls (und das ist seeehr unwarscheinlich) meine 54Ah Bosch Silver mal den Geist aufgebt. Funktioniert bestens, allerdings hält der Pack nur etwa eine Stunde bei Verwendung von 2200ma Accus und reduzierter Sendeleistung sowie Helligkeit. Das dürfte bei SW Geräten etwas besser sein, da das Farbdisply ein echter Stromfresser ist. Fazit, nicht für Dauerbetrieb geeignet und schweineteuer.
Allerdings könntest du mehrere 12V Packs parallel schalten dabei ist der Gewichts sowie Platzfaktor aber fast schon wieder egal.


----------



## gerwinator (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*

@dorschbremse: danke fürs wiegen 
also 2,2 kg is ziemlich viel finde ich (ich muss ja auf der rücktour auch noch die ganzen dorsche tragen... :q  )
da wäre dann auch kein unterschied mehr zu den blei-gel-akkus
wobei das natürlich ne alternative bleibt, weil die ja schon ne menge saft hat |kopfkrat 

@friggler


> Den restlichen Körper mit Bohrfutter kannst Du ja als Antrieb für ein Kickboard nehmen oder eine Automatische Spaghettigabel bauen oder für eine Schnurspulstation verwenden und mit deinen Blockbatterien speisen (Nicht ganz ernst gemein ;-))


wieso nich ernst gemeint? ich find die idee gut... |kopfkrat |supergri 
also meinst du den schrauber einfach am handteil durchsägen zwecks akkutausch und die kabel dann mit dem lot verbinden?


@AndreL:
em, ich komm da grad nich ganz mit 
sind deiner meinung nach schrauberakkus nich für den dauereinsatz geeignet? oder packs? oder mopedbats? 
bitte um aufklärung weil hier einer auf meim schlacuch sitzt... #t :q


----------



## friggler (29. November 2006)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*



gerwinator schrieb:


> @friggler
> 
> wieso nich ernst gemeint? ich find die idee gut... |kopfkrat |supergri
> also meinst du den schrauber einfach am handteil durchsägen zwecks akkutausch und die kabel dann mit dem lot verbinden?



Ja genau,#6
Manchmal haben die auch innen eine Art Hülse die man nehmen kann, sonst halt den ganzen Griff. Bei einigen kannst Du auch die Ladestation verwenden. Geeigete haben ein Netzteil mit Stecker und eine kleine "Plastikschale" in die der Akku zum laden reingesteckt wird.  Da könntest Du den Schrauber auch heil lassen.
Braucht ja nur eine "Buchse" für die Akkus wg. einfaches händeln & Austausch

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## gerwinator (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Alternative zu 6V Blockbatterie*

moin leute,

ich hab letzte woche endlich mal an meim echolot rumgebastelt und es is was ganz ordentliches bei rausgekommen |rolleyes 

also ich hab von nem akkuschrauber einfach den kontakt aus dem handteil ausgebaut und das kabel vom echolot an den kontakt gelötet. (Bild 1)
dies kabel hab ich vorher durch nen deckel einer kleinen plastikbox, die genau die größe meiner bellyseitentasche hat, gesteckt. (auch noch bild 1 und 2)
den aufsatz für den fernseher hab ich auch auf den deckel geschraubt und daunter einfach ein stück schrankrücken gespaxxt wegen der festigkeit. (bild 1 und 3)
den geber hab ich einfach per zuurband und sauggummi an der seite festgemacht.(bild 5)

hab jez leider noch keine fotos aus der praxis, weil letztes mal vergessen, aber das schieb ich nochmal nach. war letztens auch schon auf testtour und es war alles sehr stabil. akku hatte nach 4 stunden immer noch saft (im test bei zimmertemperatur ging der bildschirm erst nach ca 8 stunden aus). war ne super idee mit den akkuschrauber akkus #6 

gruß
jascha


----------

